# Eres un borde.



## packattack

Hello, 

I am looking for other ways to say Que borde eres! o Eres un borde.  I don´t really care for the term rude.  You are so rude!  Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Namarne

nasty
stroppy


----------



## Basenjigirl

Namarne said:


> stroppy



What's that? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

If you want something different than the usual "rude," you might best give us the sentence you want to translate because the help we give you will have to depend on the context.


----------



## gotitadeleche

ill mannered


----------



## packattack

Mary says to Tom  ¿Quieres un helado? y Tom le contesta: Yo no quiero nada! Déjame en paz!  She replies: Que borde eres.


----------



## packattack

I like nasty.  Thanks.


----------



## Boerboel

"Boy, you're rude!"

EDIT: Yeah, you could also replace "rude" with "nasty"... just remember, nasty can mean something different too.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Here is a list for you:

impolite
rough
discourteous
tempestuous
harsh
ill-bred


----------



## packattack

Thanks everyone. You´ve been very helpful.


----------



## Boerboel

Santiago Jorge said:


> Here is a list for you:
> 
> impolite
> rough
> discourteous
> tempestuous
> harsh
> ill-bred


 
Although I'd probably say that out of all those, in the context which you gave, probably "rude" would be the most common.


----------



## Tizona

Desde mi modesto punto de vista, ninguna sirve para traducir "borde". 
Se puede ser muy borde y no ser ni rude, ni nasty, ni rough, ni harsh...

No sé, a lo mejor deberían incluir esta palabra en el vocabulario inglés porque yo creo que no hay ninguna que sirva para describir lo que es ser "borde".

¿Qué pasa? ¿No estáis de acuerdo, o qué?


----------



## Doubter

Hi!  I partially agree with Tizona, it's one of those Spanish words, like 'guasa', that does not have a very exact translation. But just to offer another possibility:  "You're a jerk" or "Don't be a jerk"


----------



## Crouza

Hi, as Namarne suggests: stroppy or 'to have a strop on' (slang)
It's used in England, maybe only the south-east, and has the same idea as borde in the east of Spain.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Santiago Jorge said:


> Here is a list for you:
> 
> impolite
> rough
> discourteous
> tempestuous
> harsh
> ill-bred


 
It's more like jerk or ass-hole, at least in Spain. Technically, it's bastard.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I suggested the words I did, because I was trying to avoid the more offensive and vulgar possibilities. . ..


----------



## Filis Cañí

Santiago Jorge said:


> I suggested the words I did, because I was trying to avoid the more offensive and vulgar possibilities. . ..


 
I thought you were following Packattack's erroneous lead and giving synonims for *rude*, which isn't what _borde _means.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I did follow his lead, thinking that «borde» was an adjective.  However, having said that, I guess when we call somebody a "bastard," we are thinking of a person who acts in accordance to the ways I listed. . ..


----------



## Filis Cañí

It can be used either as an adjective or as a noun.

_Es un borde._
_Es borde._


----------



## Santiago Jorge

So, we might say, that when an adjective it would be, "bastardly."

Thanks, Filis Cañí! I have learned something new today.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Is it as offensive as bastard? According to the dictionary, and some posts I read, I thought it was more like blunt, curt, or brusque.


----------



## Filis Cañí

In English, Santiago, I think you would mostly use it as a noun. "He's such a bastard" and "he's a jerk" sound so much better than "he's so bastardly" or "he's jerky"!

I hope I didn't give the impression that I was picking on you, I just thought that you had been misguided.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I see I was going down the wrong path . . ..

Of course, we couldn't say "He's bastardly" or " He's jerky," but we could say the exclamation, "How bastardly!" ("jerky" wouldn't work here) as a means to characterize the bahavior.

I wasn't feeling picked on . . .


----------



## Crouza

Hi, I think bastard is a much stronger word than borde or jerk, at least in British English. I'd translate bastard as cabrón.


----------



## yet_another_linguaphile

Sé que "borde" en este contexto se utiliza como sustantivo, y el único sustantivo que tendría el mismo significado en inglés que se me viene es "jerk" -- otra buena traducción sería "rude," aunque sé que no es sustantivo.  Las otras palabras que sugirieron no son comunes y no tienen ese sabor coloquial.  La palabra "bastard" es demasiado fuerte para "borde," es bastante ofensivo.  Y si usas esa palabra "stroppy" fuera de esa región de Inglaterra nadie te va a entender.  No se utiliza para nada en Estados Unidos.


----------



## little miss

Yo cuando he estado este mes en Inglaterra he oido bastante la palabra "*mean*" cada vez que alguien era borde daba una respuesta brusca o hablaba mal de algo/alguien criticándolo negativamente.
Se decía "Don't be so mean!"

Puede que signifique esto? 
Es como un sinónimo de "rude", "cruel", "nasty" o algo?

Gracias


----------



## Crouza

Hola little miss, _rude_ sería más bien mal educado, de decir tacos. _Mean _aquí sí que es _cruel _o _nasty_, pero _mean _también quiere decir tacaño.
El Collins traduce borde como _a nasty_ _piece of work_, aunque esto me parece más fuerte.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

packattack said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for other ways to say Que borde eres! o Eres un borde.  I don´t really care for the term rude.  You are so rude!  Any suggestions? Thanks.



I know this is a really old thread, but it might help other people.... "rude" is too light - more like "maleducado" 
I always translate the word "borde" as "scum", in American English.  It's more harsh than rude.  Also, "ordinario" does not translate correctly to "ordinary", as many translators say.  It's much more harsh, as well.  I always think "obscene" or "disgusting".


----------



## Elixabete

gotitadeleche said:


> Is it as offensive as bastard? According to the dictionary, and some posts I read, I thought it was more like blunt, curt, or brusque.


 From the RAE : persona impertinente o antipática http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=5tr9JXy|5ttaiVn
Desde luego ni " bastard", ni " scum" ni muchas de las demás traducciones que se han propuesto aquí


----------



## gotitadeleche

Elixabete said:


> From the RAE : persona impertinente o antipática http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=5tr9JXy|5ttaiVn
> Desde luego ni " bastard", ni " scum" ni muchas de las demás traducciones que se han propuesto aquí



Thank you Elixabete.

So, mean (adjective)  or jerk (noun) would be closer to the meaning? Both are commonly used, neither is as offensive as bastard, and they cover a broad range of unkind actions, both physical and verbal.


----------



## Elixabete

gotitadeleche said:


> Thank you Elixabete.
> 
> So, mean (adjective)  or jerk (noun) would be closer to the meaning? Both are commonly used, neither is as offensive as bastard, and they cover a broad range of unkind actions, both physical and verbal.


As you can see in the definition " borde" refers to someone who is unpleasant, especially  because their curt, brusque way of saying things and because often they disregard other people's feelings . It is by no means as offensive as bastard. The best translation will depend largely on the context, not all " bordes" are the same. Mean and jerk could work in the right context even if, in my opinion, they have a wider meaning than " borde" (  for instance there are plenty of oily jerks, to be a jerk you don't necessarily have to be curt, there are many personality traits that can lead to being considered a jerk)  . Maybe " obnoxious" could work too. And " boor". It's not an easy word to translate.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

Elixabete said:


> From the RAE : persona impertinente o antipática http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=5tr9JXy|5ttaiVn
> Desde luego ni " bastard", ni " scum" ni muchas de las demás traducciones que se han propuesto aquí



Well, I'd hate to be someone to challenge the RAE, especially based on pure intuition of usage / connotation, and fluency in both languages for a lifetime. LOL. BUT, I disagree.  It is "scum" like the type of person someone is (i.e. es un borde = he's scum (not the literal meaning of "scum" the noun). 

What does not translate well from Spanish to American English is a social class or educational level (manners) connotation of certain words, because in American English the class or level of society connotation has never existed as part of the vocabulary.  

I think modern day, RAE,
 / "institutional Spain", wants to pretend that their vocabulary is free from class connotation, but that is quite an undeniable fact.
Borde is filthy-crude, dirty, grossly rude, low class rude, scum.  Brusque is not necessarily low class or dirty (not nasty dirty, dirt dirty). Neither is curt.  As for "bastard", that is pretty much unrelated.


----------



## Elixabete

AmericanBoy6 said:


> Well, I'd hate to be someone to challenge the RAE, especially based on pure intuition of usage / connotation, and fluency in both languages for a lifetime. LOL. BUT, I disagree.  It is "scum" like the type of person someone is (i.e. es un borde = he's scum (not the literal meaning of "scum" the noun).
> 
> What does not translate well from Spanish to American English is a social class or educational level (manners) connotation of certain words, because in American English the class or level of society connotation has never existed as part of the vocabulary.
> 
> I think modern day, RAE,
> / "institutional Spain", wants to pretend that their vocabulary is free from class connotation, but that is quite an undeniable fact.
> Borde is filthy-crude, dirty, grossly rude, low class rude, scum.  Brusque is not necessarily low class or dirty (not nasty dirty, dirt dirty). Neither is curt.  As for "bastard", that is pretty much unrelated.


Well I don't know where you get your definion of "borde" from, but it is  certainly not the use it has in Spain where it does not mean a filthy, crude , grossly rude person and has nothing to do with low class.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

Elixabete said:


> Well I don't know where you get your definion of "borde" from, but it is  certainly not the use it has in Spain where it does not mean a filthy, crude , grossly rude person and has nothing to do with low class.



It absolutely has everything to do with low class and grossly crude.  You are defining borde as "jerk", which could be true of someone crude.  Someone who is borde might tend to be a jerk because they are grossly rude, not because they are curt or brusque.  Brusque is exactly "brusco", and curt is exactly "corto" (rudely brief). Borde is more rudely scummy.  I guess that is my opinion.  I see your strength is on the Spanish side, but definitely not on the American English side, in which curt and brusque are not extremely negative terms.  They emphasize shortness over rudeness in connotation.  In Spain, "borde" is much more emphatic on rudeness, and is much more negative.  Maybe in England, curt and brusque are more negative.



Elixabete said:


> Well I don't know where you get your definion of "borde" from, but it is  certainly not the use it has in Spain where it does not mean a filthy, crude , grossly rude person and has nothing to do with low class.



In the U.S., "brusque" is not very conversational, is rarely used in normal circumstances.  And "curt" is not so descriptive of a person as it is of a person's speech (i.e.  his reply was curt - rather than - he is curt).  But "jerk" works in the right context.  I still think scum (American conversational) is most apropos.


----------



## Bevj

I agree with Elixabete.
_Borde_ in my part of Spain definitely means unpleasant, rude or nasty.
It has nothing to do with being gross, scum, or low-class.
Perhaps in AE the implication is different.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

Bevj said:


> I agree with Elixabete.
> _Borde_ in my part of Spain definitely means unpleasant, rude or nasty.
> It has nothing to do with being gross, scum, or low-class.
> Perhaps in AE the implication is different.



Again your error is on the English connotation.  Because in English, unpleasant, rude or nasty, and gross, scum and low class are synonymous, and "unpleasant" (desagradable) is quite vague.



Crouza said:


> Hi, I think bastard is a much stronger word than borde or jerk, at least in British English. I'd translate bastard as cabrón.



I agree.


----------



## Elixabete

AmericanBoy6 said:


> Again your error is on the English connotation.  Because in English, unpleasant, rude or nasty, and gross, scum and low class are synonymous, and "unpleasant" (desagradable) is quite vague.


I think you should look up the definition of synonym in a dictionary.


----------



## Poni Travieso

In the situation OP originally provided...



packattack said:


> Mary says to Tom  ¿Quieres un helado? y Tom le contesta: Yo no quiero nada! Déjame en paz!  She replies: Que borde eres.



...I would personally opt to use "jackass". Even though there's little context as to whether Tom and Mary are friends, acquaintances or even just strangers interacting for the first time, I'd say "jackass" is a dynamic enough word to be used mildly toward friends and aggressively toward strangers. I rather liken it to the dynamics of "cabrón" in Mexican Spanish.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

Maybe "Crass


Elixabete said:


> I think you should look up the definition of synonym in a dictionary.


Jo que borde eres.

Maybe crass is a good translation - 
a : gross 2a; especially : having or indicating such grossness of mind as precludes delicacy and discrimination


----------



## Elixabete

AmericanBoy6 said:


> Maybe "Crass
> 
> Jo qué borde eres.


Cuando hace falta, la más.


----------



## Bevj

AmericanBoy6 said:


> Again your error is on the English connotation.  Because in English, unpleasant, rude or nasty, and gross, scum and low class are synonymous, and "unpleasant" (desagradable) is quite vague.




AmericanBoy, you say that your native language is Spanish, so please don't tell a native English speaker how to speak English 
There is *no way whatsoever* in which _rude_ and _nasty_ are synonyms of _gross_ or _scum_.
Are you in America?  You don't seem to be very familiar with the current use of this word in Spanish of Spain.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

Elixabete said:


> I think you should look up the definition of synonym in a dictionary.





Elixabete said:


> Cuando hace falta, la más.


 
Pues si te crees que hace falta, estas equivocada y no es una respuesta educada para una discusión

Nasty and gross and scum are synonymous.  I don't know what English speaking country you have lived in for 50 years, but in the U.S. it's safe to say.

Synonymous - 
_adjective_

(of a word or phrase) having the same or nearly the same meaning as another word or phrase in the same language.
"aggression is often taken as *synonymous with* violence"
closely associated with or suggestive of something.
"his deeds had made his name synonymous with victory"




Bevj said:


> AmericanBoy, you say that your native language is Spanish, so please don't tell a native English speaker how to speak English
> There is *no way whatsoever* in which _rude_ and _nasty_ are synonyms of _gross_ or _scum_.
> Are you in America?  You don't seem to be very familiar with the current use of this word in Spanish of Spain.


My native language is Spanish.  At the age of 10 I learned English.  For 50 years I have lived, studied, and worked in the U.S., with yearly trips to Spain.  While Spanish is my native language, English is by far my dominant one.  As I infer about your English.  The word "borde" has an esoteric meaning in English.  It is not as clearly defined as "brusque" - "brusco".  That's why there is a huge thread on the subject.  I'm just adding my opinion as I see it from a conversational American English connotation & perspective.    I don't need to be attacked.  Spaniards know their language , but they tend to know ---- about the true essence of English.  English is not an exact science. Lol.



Bevj said:


> AmericanBoy, you say that your native language is Spanish, so please don't tell a native English speaker how to speak English
> There is *no way whatsoever* in which _rude_ and _nasty_ are synonyms of _gross_ or _scum_.
> Are you in America?  You don't seem to be very familiar with the current use of this word in Spanish of Spain.




I'll just cut and paste Nasty and Gross, as defined by Merriam-Webster, and leave out any further esoteric inferences (especially of words like "gross" and "scum" as they refer to people).  If people would like to amplify their minds, that would be great for communication:  Nasty and Gross are synonymous (as are the others).  They have similar meanings in the same context, and are closely associated and suggestive of something:

Nasty:
a : disgustingly filthy - nasty living conditions
b : physically REPUGNANT - a nasty TASTE
c : lacking in courtesy or sportsmanship a nasty trick
Gross:
a : coarse in nature or behavior : unrefined has gross table manners
b : gravely deficient in civility or decency : crudely vulgar
c informal : INSPIRING DISGUST OR DISTASTE - That sandwich looks gross.


----------



## Ciprianus

Por lo que veo borde es un localismo que en el resto del mundo se diría burdo/a _(rude, coarse)_,  pero burdo no es coloquial.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

AmericanBoy6 said:


> I'll just cut and paste Nasty and Gross, as defined by Merriam-Webster, and leave out any further esoteric inferences (especially of words like "gross" and "scum" as they refer to people).  If people would like to amplify their minds, that would be great for communication:  Nasty and Gross are synonymous (as are the others).  They have similar meanings in the same context, and are closely associated and suggestive of something:
> 
> Nasty:
> a : disgustingly filthy nasty living conditions
> b : physically REPUGNANT a nasty TASTE
> lacking in courtesy or sportsmanship a nasty trick
> Gross:
> a : coarse in nature or behavior : unrefined has gross table manners
> b : gravely deficient in civility or decency : crudely vulgar
> c informal : INSPIRING DISGUST OR DISTASTE That sandwich looks gross.




FURTHER NOTE:  They are synonymous in not only ONE of many, but TWO definitions - because lacking courtesy and sportsmanship and coarse nature are closely associated and suggestive.


----------



## Poni Travieso

Nasty and gross are definitely synonymous in various usages, but neither are synonymous with scum. You might hear a parent admonish their child's behavior as rude, gross, or nasty but you'll never hear them say their child is scum/is acting scummy. If I described my nephew as scum in public, I would expect dagger stares from everyone around me.


----------



## AmericanBoy6

Poni Travieso said:


> Nasty and gross are definitely synonymous in various usages, but neither are synonymous with scum. You might hear a parent admonish their child's behavior as rude, gross, or nasty but you'll never hear them say their child is scum/is acting scummy. If I described my nephew as scum in public, I would expect dagger stares from everyone around me.



1.  I proved that at least 2 are synonymous, I'll leave it up to everyone else to make their own conclusions.  I did my part to discredit the false statement about my comment.
2.  All of those words can be synonymous as they refer to someone's character, depending on the context. In your example they may not be, but in some context, yes.  If a used car salesman's practices are gross and scummy because he rips people.  I walked into a bathroom at a bar that was gross, scummy.  That person is so vile.  What they did was nasty and gross.  They are total scum, repugnant, disgusting, gross.....   etc.  These are all adjectives that depend on context and degree.  Borde may not always be as bad as scum in the worst context, but it can be, and is usually not as light as "brusque" in it's best context. Borde is more offensive.



AmericanBoy6 said:


> 1.  I proved that at least 2 are synonymous, I'll leave it up to everyone else to make their own conclusions.  I did my part to discredit the false statement about my comment.
> 2.  All of those words can be synonymous as they refer to someone's character, depending on the context. In your example they may not be, but in some context, yes.  If a used car salesman's practices are gross and scummy because he rips people.  I walked into a bathroom at a bar that was gross, scummy.  That person is so vile.  What they did was nasty and gross.  They are total scum, repugnant, disgusting, gross.....   etc.  These are all adjectives that depend on context and degree.  Borde may not always be as bad as scum in the worst context, but it can be, and is usually not as light as "brusque" in it's best context. Borde is more offensive.




And honestly, this is the first time all year that I've used / heard the word "brusque" in conversation.


----------



## Magazine

Has anybody said: _you are full of shit_ yet?

It depends on the context, but that is also a good option.


----------



## Bevj

Magazine said:


> Has anybody said: _you are full of shit_ yet?
> 
> It depends on the context, but that is also a good option.



I would never say 'full of shit' as a translation of _borde_.
Full of shit' is much more offensive.  Also, it has more the meaning of 'You don't know what you are talking about/you are talking rubbish'.


----------



## Magazine

Eso depende del contexto, un tipo muy borde se comporta como un imbécil , es decir, _he is full of crap_.


----------



## Elixabete

Magazine said:


> Eso depende del contexto, un tipo muy borde se comporta como un imbécil , es decir, _he is full of crap_.


Estoy de cuerdo con Bevj, full of shit/ crap tiene otro sentido,es alguien que dice chorradas, al que no se le puede creer lo que dice,  no tiene que ver con ser borde.
full of crap
A alguien que es muy borde ( desabrido, displicente) de le puede llamar muchas cosas y no por ello son sinónimos. A alguien que reacciona de forma hosca ( surly, sullen, unsociable, gruff, peevish) y antipática ( unpleasant, disagreeable, unlikable), es decir,  es un borde,  podemos considerarlo como resultado o por añadidura, cosas tan diferentes como imbécil, gilipollas, engreído, chulo, distante, frío, maleducado, asocial, amargado, resentido...y si sustituimos borde por cualquiera de esos epítetos la oración puede seguir teniendo sentido, eso sí, uno diferente, no  estaremos diciendo lo mismo. No buscamos cualquier insulto en inglés que no chirríe en el contexto, buscamos una palabra en inglés que signifique " borde" y no cualquier término porque nos suene slangy y nos haga ilusión usarlo vale.


----------



## Elcanario

¡Qué borde eres!
A veces he escuchado en el contexto en el que se usa _borde_:
What a *salty kid* [(guy/...) you are]!
Salty.
3. b. Coarse or earthy
    c. Cross or caustic.
Collins
Un saludo


----------



## Tizona

Ciprianus said:


> Por lo que veo borde es un localismo que en el resto del mundo se diría burdo/a _(rude, coarse)_,  pero burdo no es coloquial.



Un localismo es algo que se dice en mi barrio y punto. En cualquier punto de España le llamas a alguien "borde" y te entienden perfectamente.
Y en cualquier punto de España "borde" y "burdo" no son sinónimos ni de lejos.


----------



## Ferrol

Bevj said:


> I agree with Elixabete.
> _Borde_ in my part of Spain definitely means unpleasant, rude or nasty.
> It has nothing to do with being gross, scum, or low-class.
> Perhaps in AE the implication is different.


I agree . I suggest "brash" as a possible translation in some contexts


----------



## Ciprianus

Tizona said:


> Un localismo es algo que se dice en mi barrio y punto.



Un españolismo también es un localismo.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Interesante tema que ha tenido unas cinco o seis ocasiones de actualización, según las fechas de los aportes.

Yo quisiera preguntar, sobretodo a los españoles si recuerdan el origen de la expresión. Tengo la impresión de que se trata de un anglicismo reducido (no sé si eso está definido en el idioma, pero eso me parece que es).

Me explico. Recientemente en el Perú he empezado a escuchar la expresión "eres un border", sobretodo entre jóvenes. Usan esa expresión con muchos de los posibles significados que se han presentado en este debate. El origen de la palabra "border" en mi contexto local es fácil de averiguar: Viene del inglés _borderline_, un término de la psicología usado para señalar a una persona que tiene una condición mental cercana al retraso, pero sin llegar a ser retrasada.

Sería interesante que el origen coincida como fenómeno lingüístico. No es la primera vez que escucho términos de la psicología en boca de gente común (trauma, bipolar, paranoico, psicópata, etc.) quizás es signo de los tiempos.


----------



## Magazine

Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> Yo quisiera preguntar, sobretodo a los españoles si recuerdan el origen de la expresión. Tengo la impresión de que se trata de un anglicismo reducido (no sé si eso está definido en el idioma, pero eso me parece que es).



Mira lo que he encontrado al respecto. No sé cómo lo usan en otros lugares, pero el origen es el latin.

¿De dónde surge llamar ‘borde’ a alguien que se comporta de manera antipática?



> El origen etimológico de _borde_ lo encontramos en la palabra en latín *‘burdus’*, la cual se utilizaba para referirse a los _bastardos_ (hijos nacidos fuera del matrimonio) y a aquellas _plantas que brotaban sin haber sido cultivadas o injertadas_.
> Del término _burdus_ derivaron varias palabras, entre ellas la mencionada *‘borde’* para referirse a alguien impertinente o antipático; ya que se tenía el convencimiento de que los hijos nacidos fuera del matrimonio gozaban de ese carácter agrio y seco. *‘Burdo’*, cuyo significado es_ tosco, basto, grosero_. O la palabra *‘burdel’*, como referencia al lugar donde ejercían las prostitutas que en algunas ocasiones tenían hijos –bastardos- de algún cliente.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Gracias por la info, resulta útil.


----------



## tabera

Filis Cañí said:


> It's more like jerk or ass-hole, at least in Spain. Technically, it's bastard.


I don't think that 'borde' can mean 'bastard'. Bastard has a very negative connotation


----------



## Elcanario

Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> Interesante tema que ha tenido unas cinco o seis ocasiones de actualización, según las fechas de los aportes.
> 
> Yo quisiera preguntar, sobretodo a los españoles si recuerdan el origen de la expresión. Tengo la impresión de que se trata de un anglicismo reducido (no sé si eso está definido en el idioma, pero eso me parece que es).
> 
> Me explico. Recientemente en el Perú he empezado a escuchar la expresión "eres un border", sobretodo entre jóvenes. Usan esa expresión con muchos de los posibles significados que se han presentado en este debate. El origen de la palabra "border" en mi contexto local es fácil de averiguar: Viene del inglés _borderline_, un término de la psicología usado para señalar a una persona que tiene una condición mental cercana al retraso, pero sin llegar a ser retrasada.
> 
> Sería interesante que el origen coincida como fenómeno lingüístico. No es la primera vez que escucho términos de la psicología en boca de gente común (trauma, bipolar, paranoico, psicópata, etc.) quizás es signo de los tiempos.


Aunque parezca tener relación por su similitud a la hora de escribir las dos palabras, su origen y usos son distintos. Lo que ese uso para ti pueda parecer reciente para otros como yo tiene décadas ya. Yo recuerdo de chaval el uso peyorativo de border, borderline, etc con el mismo significado que proviene del concepto psicológico. Así que no, aunque lo parezca, no tiene relación ese término-concepto con el uso de la palabra _borde_.
Un saludo


----------



## michelmontescuba

"You're a prick/douche"
"You're such a prick/douche"


----------



## fenixpollo

tabera said:


> I don't think that 'borde' can mean 'bastard'. Bastard has a very negative connotation


The two explanations above would indicate that "borde" has a negative connotation in Spanish.


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> "You're a prick/douche"
> "You're such a prick/douche"





Filis Cañí said:


> It's more like jerk or ass-hole, at least in Spain. Technically, it's bastard.





fenixpollo said:


> The two explanations above would indicate that "borde" has a negative connotation in Spanish.


None of the very harsh words apply to the usage of _borde_ in Spain.
I am a teacher and sometimes get impolite answers from my students...that's when I use that word.

Anda, ¡no seas borde!

And trust me, that is _nowhere_ _near_ arsehole, or jerk, or prick.

This is the definition in the RAE:


> 3. adj. coloq. Esp. Dicho de una persona: *Impertinente, antipática* o mal intencionada. U. t. c. s.



Mostly used as _impertinent._


----------



## michelmontescuba

Sin embargo, el contexto provisto por el OP en su segundo mensaje en mi opinión justifica el uso de "prick, douche, asshole, jerk" etc.


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> None of the very harsh words apply to the usage of _borde_ in Spain.
> I am a teacher and sometimes get impolite answers from my students...that's when I use that word.
> 
> Anda, ¡no seas borde!
> 
> And trust me, that is _nowhere_ _near_ arsehole, or jerk, or prick.
> 
> This is the definition in the RAE:
> 3. adj. coloq. Esp. Dicho de una persona: Impertinente, antipática o mal intencionada. U. t. c. s.
> 
> Mostly used as _impertinent._


   
Borde es simplemente alguien tosco, seco, brusco, antipático, un poco desagradable en el trato, no demasiado cariñoso ni afectuoso, un poco maleducado, grosero....


fenixpollo said:


> tabera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that 'borde' can mean 'bastard'. Bastard has a very negative connotation
> 
> 
> 
> The two explanations above would indicate that "borde" has a negative connotation in Spanish.
Click to expand...

No es un halago, por supuesto, Fenix, siempre es algo negativo, pero no tanto como bastard, ni mucho menos.
¿Que a veces un borde también es un gilipollas o un cabrón? De acuerdo, pero son acumulativos, no equivalentes 
Por ejemplo: (cena en casa de alguien)
- ¡Qué bien! ¡Qué prontito has llegado!! Eres la primera en venir
- Sí, pues no será por las explicaciones que me has dado, guapa, que te mandé un mensaje hace dos horas y todavía estoy esperando que me contestes.
- Perdona. Estaba liada preparando la cena y no lo he visto. Anda, tómate algo a ver si se te pasa la bordería. Yo también me alegro mucho de verte, por cierto


----------



## idunno

snippy adjective impatient; argumentative. Originally used in the UK
to mean ‘parsimonious’ (C18), and then in the US (C19) in the
current sense. The term enjoyed a brief moment of fame in the
early morning hours of 9th November 2000, when US Vice
President Al Gore told future President George Bush, ‘You don’t
have to get snippy with me’ as he retracted a concession made
several minutes earlier US, 1848


----------



## muhn

Hostile prick, estoy de acuerdo con obnoxious, hincha pelotas, en mi mente un borde es como un hipócrita enervante, alguien irritante intencionadamente. ¿Proviene de borderline?


----------



## Bevj

michelmontescuba said:


> Sin embargo, el contexto provisto por el OP en su segundo mensaje en mi opinión justifica el uso de "prick, douche, asshole, jerk" etc.





muhn said:


> Hostile prick, estoy de acuerdo con obnoxious, hincha pelotas, en mi mente un borde es como un hipócrita enervante, alguien irritante intencionadamente. ¿Proviene de borderline?



Un tono totalmente diferente.
_Prick_ y _douche_ son insultos muy vulgares_.  Borde _no tiene nada de eso.

(Y no sé cómo _borde_ puede provenir de la palabra inglesa_ borderline_).


----------



## sarah_

Bevj said:


> Un tono totalmente diferente.
> _Prick_ y _douche_ son insultos muy vulgares_. Borde _no tiene nada de eso.


----------



## muhn

Entre tantas post me perdí de lo que dijo el OP, borderline, alguien en el borde, trastornado y que por eso fastidia.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Quizá  entonces: 

- you're such a drag
- you're  so annoying


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> - you're such a drag
> - you're  so annoying



Esto sí


----------



## sound shift

You're a (real) pain ?


----------



## Magazine

sound shift said:


> You're a (real) pain ?


Eso también, jeje, aunque sea corto para "pain in the arse"...pero claro, como no se dice ...


----------



## sound shift

Magazine said:


> Eso también, jeje, aunque sea corto para "pain in the arse"...pero claro, como no se dice ...


... O "pain in the neck", que sí podemos decir ante damas de ochenta años de edad.


----------



## Magazine

Seee, dirty mind, that's me  

Of course, pain in the neck, great


----------

